# I found a trailer at last...



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

You know when I've been quiet I have been up to something, well after a 1000 mile round trip, should of been 2 days, but took 3 days due to weather delays I am home with my new trailer, well when I say new, I mean old, but for $3000 I am well happy.

Will get some more pics soon, but here is the raw footage.




























So she is basically sound where she needs to be, 3 horse slant, rear tack, space to sleep in the neck, and plenty storage up front there. It has been insulated, but I need to find a way of lining it on the inside, something smooth, lightweight and light in color, any ideas?

There are a few rust areas to be dealt with, but I am totally delighted. OH, lol, the gear in the tack is from the old owner, I'll get better pics soon.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

it came with equipment that is a find have fun post pictures of the places you will go


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

LOL, buying new trailers is always fun! even when they aren't showroom new! HAHA -addicted- enjoy your new ride!!! If I had a truck instead of a suburban I would buy a gooseneck in an instant X-D.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Very nice GH! Can't wait to hear about your adventures with it.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

I would look into getting the rust dealt with ASAP. And also making sure boards and frame is in good shape too as I would be worried about that.

Once that is done, you could look into using the paneling like is used in bathrooms, that wipes down easily. I've seen trailers done like that in the dressing room area and was light and easy to keep tidy. Also might consider carpet on walls? Or even the type of lining used in pickup beds, as it comes in many colors.

There is a man in KC area that has a company called Shelter Defense, who puts that type of thing on the roofs of horse trailers, says it insulates well, and lasts. Haven't seen it in person, but have seen the comments of people who had him do it to their horse trailers and they were pleased. 

Can't wait to see what will look like when fixed up.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

The rust wont get much worse right now, we don't actually use salt up here much to much snow. She is very sound where it matters, so is good to haul. 99% of the overhaul is cosmetic.

Laid up being a sick person now, but will get some more inside pics for you when I can. The truckbed stuff has possibilities for sure.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Here we go, eventually fit enough to go outside today, and took some pics of the trailer, love the careful way it has been parked, practice loading will be so easy










Rear Tack



















Inside, got to see if we can make another divider, only have one so far.



















And the front area










Love the blanket box/seat/step to get into the neck




























A lot of potential, this is going to be great.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

That's a solid looking trailer. Congrats!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

OHHHHHHHHHHHH I am so excited for you!!! We just got our (older, new to us) first trailer last wed, yay for us!! LOL! Mine is nowhere as elaborate as yours but its good for us for now. Please keep me posted on your fixing it up. We have some rust and need a paint job but once done it will be awesome! I would love to hear your plans and maybe get ideas!!!


----------



## Jim Andy (Jan 21, 2013)

I too am very happy for you. We have here in the states Lowe's and I don't know what you have there. In Lowe's they have in the back where you find paneling they sheets of fiber glass that are very thin. You can cut them out and use liquid nail to glue them on the walls looks good and you can just wash it down when it gets dirty. Hope this helps. Many Happy Trails


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Good Thinking Jim, I may use that in the tack room to tidy it up.

With the temps as they are we can't do anything yet, which is very frustrating, but have got a work order started. We test ran it last weekend picking up the new boy, and it pulls good,BUT

Someone has raised her up a chunk, I need to get her lowered down again, the jump into the trailer is huge, although Cody managed it quite tidily.

The back doors are both quite badly rusted and pitted, so we will probably make new ones from that aluminium sheet, looks like this










We have some spare, and know where we can source some at a good price. Need to urgently do something with the door to the front tack as well.

Then there are a few other rust areas some need to be removed and replaced, the others taken back to good and welded or filled. Then I get to sand blast her and re paint at sometime.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

I feel your pain. We are on hold too because of weather. Its just too darn cold to do a thing and its killing me!! So we parked it and wait! Keep me posted please on your progress. I really am interested. Thanks.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Congratulations!!!


----------

